# My life with horses :D



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

* Thursday November 22, 2007 

Well i thought i would make a blog about me my horse and whats going on so feel free to comment! keep checking back for more post each day!

Well Happy Thanksgiving!!

I think some of u know my horse  WILLY  If you dont then ill tell you about him! hes my 12 yr old qh! I bought him a few weeks ago. He can do english or western. He jumps . Im boarding him at a stable sorta close to where i live so i get to see him when i want! <3 hes the love of my life  <3











ill get some better pics this weekend. This weekend im hopeing to be able to go to the barn if the weather is nice cause i want to work on his canter and spend some time with him.. well the person who owned him before sorta abused him so he just gets nervous about it so im work him to canter its going really well its a bit rough right now but im hopeing it smooths out ,

check back soon ill reply to ur your replys as soon as i can thanks*


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Well i didnt get to go to the barn today i was a bit busy. I know 100% that im going tomorrow! I cant wait to see my will! I guess it suppose to be sunny out but around 30 degrees br cold lol well not much has happened today. Ill take some pics of will saddled and a few random ones of him. I'll put them in here and in the picture section! lol i love how i have 10+ veiw and no comments lol well i guess thats it so byez!

xx


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

*Ride at night*

Sunday November 25, 2007

well i'm back from the barn! I spent the weekend there It was a ton a fun. Milking calfs, riding bareback at night lol well I rode willy bareback at night for the first time! omg it was fun! i mean i've rode bareback before but never on him and he was a lot of fun! Also as u all know i've been working willy to help his canter well today i worked him on it and its getting soo much better and a whole lot smoother then the first time i cantered him I mean the first time i almost flew right off (i've cantered before it wasnt my first time) lol well today i managed to keep my seat it was still a bit rough but its getting better fast i was soooo proud! i mean when i wanted a trot he wanted to canter which i was soo happy i just let him canter away lol I also got to milk a baby calf he was sooo adorable!! lol well pretty soon when wills canter smooths out all the way im gonna work on his jumping more! he can jump but i dont want to work the jumping till his back muscles are back there coming back nicely right now tho well i think thats it! thanks for reading i hope i hear for u! bye

xxx 

p.s i know i forgot pictures!! im soo sorry ill get some soon i promise!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Monday November 26, 2007

woo 30+ readers no comments lol well No barn today but i wont be spending anymore night at the barn till after christmas but ill still be going up there on saturdays from 9-11 which is okay once christmas is over with ill hopefully spending the weekends again .. maybe idk well nothing really happened today woke up went to school came home did homework then did w.e lol i hope some of u will soon comment 

xx


----------

